# Anyone know how to fix cracks on the plastic, sand-filled weights used on a barbell?



## podunk77 (May 7, 2020)

The sand isn't leaking out yet, but it's probably just a matter of time.  I'd like to try to salvage them, but realize I may just need to upgrade to better equipment.


----------



## air0rmc (May 7, 2020)

Duct tape.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2020)

Crazy glue


----------



## podunk77 (May 7, 2020)

air0rmc said:


> Duct tape.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Damn, that's embarrassing... here I am thinking about what binds to certain polymers, etc.  Duct tape it shall be.


----------



## air0rmc (May 7, 2020)

I started to over think it my self, but duct tape sticks to everything.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (May 7, 2020)

air0rmc said:


> I started to over think it my self, but duct tape sticks to everything.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



The possibilities are endless :razz:


----------



## Quietman (May 7, 2020)

Shoe goo


----------

